# MS 2006 Outing to Kaby Lake Ontario



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
It is time to start the sign-up sheet for The 2006 MS-Sportsman to Big Kaby Lake (Lake Kabinakagabi) in Ontario. This will be planned for the week of the 4th of July. Last years trip was a huge success and many expressed an interest in going in 2006. I will organize this trip with the help of Fiji, who did a fantastic job of organizing this years trip. I will also be happy to do the shopping and packing of the food for the 2006 trip (nobody starved this year so I guess I did ok). Below are links to the Kaby web site and to the pictures from this years trip.

There are plenty of pike, whitefish and perch too although this is primarily know as a walleye lake. (lots of bear, moose etc too). It's no stretch to say you'll actually be tired of reeling in fish by weeks end ! It's a GREAT place and for those who have never had the DeHavilland Beaver fly-in floatplane experience.......you just GOTTA do that at least once in your life. We go on the Housekeeping plan and we drive up to Horne Payne (North of Wawa and White River), stay overnight and fly to the lake the next day. Eater size eyes are everywhere. It is not a problem catching shore lunch and then some, plus our "allotment" to bring back. The camp is first rate with the highest quality cabins, boats/motors and the owners can't do enough for you. There is an abandoned gold mine to explore, a river and waterfall for the perfect shore lunch spot, moose and bear everywhere (yes...even in camp on occasion). 

We need $100.00/man deposit to me to hold your spot. I will provide receipts for your deposits and handle the reservations but I'm not willing to bite the bullet for those who are not truly serious about going.
(the date the deposit is received by Agich's determines the fly-in order)
(i.e. - the sooner we get the deposit in the sooner we FLY IN and the sooner we FLY OUT) 

This can be important as it determines both how much fishing time you get on the day you fly in....AND how soon you get to fly out on the last day to start the long drive home. The Beaver floatplane only holds 4 guys + gear at a time. Weather/fog can be a problem on both ends. But that's part of the fun. We will start with the first 10 to get a deposit to me. Post here to let me know you are interested and if we get enough people I will PM you on where to send the deposit and then we will set up a series of meet & greets to cover the details. Lets get this going guys you will not regret the trip!!


Their website 
http://kabykabins.com 

Pictures from this year
http://home.comcast.net/~labrunson/photos/photo1.html


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Reserve your spot NOW ! 

You won't regret this trip (and you DESERVE it.....right !?!) :lol: 

Sean is an outstanding planner...this'll be another "trip of a lifetime" !

 :fish2: :woohoo1:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

bump



we need to get a reservation in ASAP to hold the cabin(s) and to reserve the FIRST flight in/out.


c'mon guys........


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,

Here is the sign up sheet so far:
1. Trouttime (Sean)
2. Fiji (Mike)
3. Kumma (Craig) aka....  

Ok we have 3 guys who are going to give it a second go round :coco: 
7 more spots to fill and remember if we have 10 guys someone goes for free.
10 guys and all names go into a hat and 1 guys pays zip, zero, nada for the package :woohoo1: 

Here is the housekeeping plan:

Round Trip flight from Hornepayne. 
Accomodations in modern cabins equipped with complete cooking facilities and all the comforts of home such as refrigerator, private shower, wood heating and BBQ. 
Lund Stalker 16ft floored aluminum boat with 25hp 4 stroke electric motor, cushioned pedestal seats, fish/depth finder, rod/storage compartments, live well, minnow bucket, landing net and all your gas requirements 
They have a screened fish cleaning building equipped with a freezer. The Dock boys clean all your fish they are GREAT Guys
Weight limit - 100lbs per person; Extra cost .75 per lb over weight limit. 

The cost:
7 day - Friday to Friday - $880.00 Canadain This is really a GREAT price for this type of trip most outfitters are half again to double the price.
Foood came to about $100.00 per man for the week and we ate like kings  

If you have ever thought about a trip like this NOW IS THE TIME :idea: 

We have a good start........Cant wait to fish with you guys again!!!!!!!!!

Sean


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Man, I would love to that some day. Right now the boss says no time off during the week during the summer. Gonna have to wait til retirement comes along.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Man, I would love to that some day. Right now the boss says no time off during the week during the summer. Gonna have to wait til retirement comes along.


Hey Mike,
Like everyone tells me... YOU are "The Boss" you can vacation when you want, work when you want, retire when you want, spend as much money as you want....Bla Bla Bla.... No excuses  :lol: 

Hey arent the kids supposed to be taking care of you by now anyway??

If you hit the lotto we'll put you on the list


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

If I hit the lotto I will retire. :lol: 

I am the boss, but if I don't work nothing gets done ( no employees) and no money comes in. As the boss i do get more time for things but I also got more responsibility.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Man fellas, I would love to do this trip again however I do not have enough vacation time in the bank.

Maybe in 2007!

Rick


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

catfishhoge said:


> Man fellas, I would love to do this trip again however I do not have enough vacation time in the bank.
> 
> Maybe in 2007!
> 
> Rick


Hey Rick,
You'll be there in spirit and I promise I wont give away your secret spot :shhh: :lol: 
Tell Uncle Jim I said hello!!
Sean


----------



## Muskiehunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Someone needs to get FIJI a law stick.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

now THATS gotta be the "Fish Photo Of the Year Award" !!!!!  


For the record.....the above monster was caught while trolling/casting a jig/grub combo....guess he should have been watching out where he was going ! 

:SHOCKED:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I cant beleive how BIG that fish looks in the close up  

Its a good thing there was no "Small" size limit on the lake eh Mike :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
:idea: you know this would make Great Christmas gift for that hard to buy for has everything already sportsman!!
It is sure to be the best gift under the tree


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey All,
You know the Ice will melting soon!! It is time to start thinking about "The Soft Water" and a fishing trip for July   :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I just recieved a new pamplet from "Kayby Kabins" and I was pleased to see in the Testimonial section they have inserted a quote from one Mike Walrath!
He is the leader and founder of the M-S.com trips to Kaby Lake Ontario. I had the extream pleasure of going on this trip last year and would highly recomend this for anyone interested in these types of outings. It was everything I could have hoped for and then some.

Thanks again Mike, very good memories!
Rick

PS, Watch out for "Perch Pockets", give him one or two Hot-N-Tots and he will try to take them all!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Haven't received my pamphlet yet from Donna.

She asked me for some "sound bites" ...think I gave her MUCH more than she was hoping (like 3+ page full of memories !) :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

STILL no pamphlet.... Did I get quoted as saying something I shouldnt have ???? LOL :evil: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

catfishhoge said:


> PS, Watch out for "Perch Pockets", give him one or two Hot-N-Tots and he will try to take them all!


Some one say Hot n Tots... :SHOCKED: Rick recognize any in the picture? The winning pike was caught on one of these lures but im not tellin which one. If I could have one lure for this trip I'd go the Hot 'N' Tot. I know its a paltry collection but we all cant have tackle boxes like catfishhoge.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Mike, 

Everything you said was on the up and up! They also listed you as a Member:Michigan-Sportsman.com. Pretty cool!

Craig,

Yes, they all have a resemblance to a couple I have! I am not sure which one caught the winning Pike last year, some of us wern't privy to that info! I wish I was going again this year. You boy's have fun!


----------



## lb71fish (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Craig any prize if you pick the right one? i got a feeling I know which one it is. Larry


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Due51 said:


> Of course they let Wolverines there. Who else would all the Spartans work for!:lol:


Thats funny, I don't care who are. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Ranger Ray said:


> Thats funny, *I don't care who are*. :lol: :lol: :lol:





me either :evil:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Due51 said:


> Of course they let Wolverines there. Who else would all the Spartans work for!:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hey Due,
You are going to fit right in my man!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

FIJI said:


> (but.......not sure they even let WOLVERINES on Kaby Lake ??? )


As I recall it was a Spartan who caught the smallest fish.  Right Mike  

Your right Sean sounds like he'll have no problems adjusting to a "kaby state of mind"


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

So whats going on is everyone broke or what? Dont let that stop you just bring your friend Visa along he pay for everything. :lol:


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Unless I missed it, exactly what are the dates of this trip?

I am working on a another trip but if this fill's in the blanks, this might be the ticket for the wife & I.,

Mark


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Guys, you know I would love to go again this year, but I will be on a 3000 mile motorcycle trip with the wife that week...gonna ride the along the tops of the mountians in the blue ridge parkway and then some. Have a great trip. I know I will


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

adjusted3 said:


> Unless I missed it, exactly what are the dates of this trip?
> 
> I am working on a another trip but if this fill's in the blanks, this might be the ticket for the wife & I.,
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark,
The trip is planned for the week of the 4th of July. We would drive up on Thursday June 29th spend the night in Hornepayne, fly in Friday June 30th fish 7 days and fly out Friday July 7th and then drive home. It is a great trip with a most excellent staff! Please let me know as soon as you can if you and your wife would like to come. We are down to three guys (Fiji had to cancel due to prior engagements) and I need to make the proper reservations, thanks!

Sean


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I went to the Grand Rapids Sportfishing show yesterday and talked with Dona, she is the outfitter for Kaby Kabins. Ahhhh the memories of last year....! 

Anyway, she is very much looking forward to the group to be there again this year. I only wish I could make it up this time but vacation time is an issue for me. I would highly recomend anyone that is concidering a trip such as this should jump in with this group. You will not be dissapointed! The more people that go the more fun you will have. And don't forget, if there are 10 or more in the group someone will be getting a free ride!

Have fun fellas!
Rick


----------



## Muskiehunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I have someone's ice pack in my freezer!!!


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Sean, 
Darla and I are very interested. I am headed back to MI this wed and will discuss it again with her and let you know in the next few days. 

Mark


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Mark,
That sounds great!! Let me know when you get back, I can PM you my cell number if you have any questions. I would be happy to talk to ya about the trip. I will be putting together a M&G soon once we nail this down to go over details.

Sean


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

fwd from Donna


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just wondering


----------



## Muskiehunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, what Fuji said. Are you guys still going?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Muskiehunter said:


> Yeah, what Fuji said. Are you guys still going?


Hey All,
It looks like this trip will not happen until next year. There was lots of interest but only 3 takers and the vote was to hold off until we get more of a group like last year. 

This is a great fishing trip and a whole lot of fun!! If you are interested in going in 2007 post up so we can start the planning.

I know catfishhoge said he was going with or without...I guess I better start buying Hot'n'Tots NOW!!!!!

Last year I pulled mine out (Hot'n'Tots) and Rick pulled his out and I looked like a little boy with his Snoopy pole  

We have 3 maybe 4 to start for 2007..cant wait to get back there guys!


----------

